# Iraq to buy 2,000 more T72s



## CougarKing (14 Jan 2009)

Are they buying these more for the sake of familiarity or budget concerns? I remember posting something before about Iraq also considering buying Abrams. ???










> The Iraqi Army is planning to buy up to 2,000 retrofitted, Soviet-era T-72 tanks, U.S. defense companies and Pentagon officials said.
> 
> Redesignated as T-91s, the tanks would form the heavy core of a reconstituted force meant to be able to defend its country after most U.S. forces leave in 2011.
> 
> ...





http://www.defensenews.com/story.php?i=3896249&c=FEA&s=CVS


----------

